# Sri Lanka first country in the world to bring virus under control.



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Sri Lanka is the first country in the world to bring the Covid19 virus under control. That is not stating that future outbreaks will not occur. As of Thursday all cases of transmission have ceased. 

All remaining positive cases are in quarantine, in military supervised centres. And all these positive cases are from people returning from overseas. Anyone returning to the country has to do twenty one days of mandatory supervised quarantine .

Strict social distancing with lockdowns were imposed in the country. Initially there was widespread flouting of the curfew. However, when curfew violators were sent to military supervised quarantine centres for a mandatory fourteen days, compliance was restored.

236 people remain in quarantine. There were seven deaths.

Sri Lanka has the same population of Australia in a land mass the fraction of the size of Australia. An amazing accomplishment . Just goes to show what can be achieved if there is political will to enforce the necessary safeguards.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

WhogivesAF? said:


> As of Thursday all cases of transmission have ceased.


Interesting, how could you possibly know that? Are you and the virus on first name terms? Does the virus name who it is going to infect beforehand?

.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Interesting, how could you possibly know that? Are you and the virus on first name terms? Does the virus name who it is going to infect beforehand?
> .


For statistical purposes there were no new cases. The two confirmed cases were already in quarantine. Absolutely no need to aggressively try and discredit me. Sources are freely available on the net.

Apparently it is now three days without any new cases; except those already within the quarantine centres.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Sri Lanka is the first country in the world to bring the Covid19 virus under control. That is not stating that future outbreaks will not occur. As of Thursday all cases of transmission have ceased.
> 
> All remaining positive cases are in quarantine, in military supervised centres. And all these positive cases are from people returning from overseas. Anyone returning to the country has to do twenty one days of mandatory supervised quarantine .
> 
> ...


TWitter suspends COMMUNIST CHINEESE EMBASSY ACCOUNT IN SRI LANKA AS SPAM !

Everyone knows China







released that Virus !!!


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> TWitter suspends COMMUNIST CHINEESE EMBASSY ACCOUNT IN SRI LANKA AS SPAM !
> 
> Everyone knows China
> View attachment 448537
> released that Virus !!!


Come on mate. Everyone knows China supports free speech, as long as they agree with it.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Interesting, how could you possibly know that? Are you and the virus on first name terms? Does the virus name who it is going to infect beforehand?
> 
> .


Or better yet, would it take requests??


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Or better yet, would it take requests??


I would love to suggest a few names.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Apparently
Communist China is Ensnaring Developing Nations in " Debt Traps".

Nothing like RELEASING A PLAGUE to create Debt !


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

I wonder if the Tamils qualified for JobKeeper payments in Sri Lanka?


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

WhogivesAF? said:


> For statistical purposes there were no new cases. The two confirmed cases were already in quarantine. Absolutely no need to aggressively try and discredit me. Sources are freely available on the net.
> 
> Apparently it is now three days without any new cases; except those already within the quarantine centres.


30 days without any cases is needed to satisfy the medical/science profession. 3 days is a good start. 
Numbers tested matters as well. Thailand for example has a low infection rate but with minimal testing and figures quoted in no way reflect the reality of the situation.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Wild Colonial Boy said:


> I wonder if the Tamils qualified for JobKeeper payments in Sri Lanka?


Yeah they get fortnightly payments of
Dilmah tea :biggrin:


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Sri Lanka is the first country in the world to bring the Covid19 virus under control. That is not stating that future outbreaks will not occur. As of Thursday all cases of transmission have ceased.
> 
> All remaining positive cases are in quarantine, in military supervised centres. And all these positive cases are from people returning from overseas. Anyone returning to the country has to do twenty one days of mandatory supervised quarantine .
> 
> ...





WhogivesAF? said:


> Sri Lanka is the first country in the world to bring the Covid19 virus under control. That is not stating that future outbreaks will not occur. As of Thursday all cases of transmission have ceased.
> 
> All remaining positive cases are in quarantine, in military supervised centres. And all these positive cases are from people returning from overseas. Anyone returning to the country has to do twenty one days of mandatory supervised quarantine .
> 
> ...


Number 1 reason weather+ avg age
Colombo is 90 degrees with 92% humidity ...hot + humid stalls the virus ... it is a heavier virus&#129299;
Look to South India tip...same numbers &#128077;
Sl avg age is 31.
Monsoon coming, it will change numbers, but maybe by that time CV can be contained.
TB shots- seems less chance of getting CV with a TB shot. Don't know if Lankans take TB shots.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

mbd said:


> Number 1 reason weather+ avg age
> Colombo is 90 degrees with 92% humidity ...hot + humid stalls the virus ... it is a heavier virus&#129299;
> Look to South India tip...same numbers &#128077;
> Sl avg age is 31.
> ...


From what I have read India will soon be on par with the United States. Sri Lanka on the other hand enforced stringent measures that obviously paid off. And, from what I have read there are no fines for breaches. The rule is simple - get caught violating the curfew and you get thrown in mandatory military supervised quarantine for 14 days. Apparently it works really well -LOL.



Ubercadabra said:


> Yeah they get fortnightly payments of
> Dilmah tea :biggrin:


Lot of very poor people and also some mega rich people. Rich are generally arseholes. But rest of the people are some of the most generous and kind hearted people you will ever meet. Have seen photos of youth, community groups, army, police and even some politicians distributing meals and supplies to the poor. Most poor countries have a great sense of "community".


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

I thought China was the first country to bring it under control? They stopped reporting new cases like a month ago.~


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

everythingsuber said:


> 30 days without any cases is needed to satisfy the medical/science profession. 3 days is a good start.
> Numbers tested matters as well. Thailand for example has a low infection rate but with minimal testing and figures quoted in no way reflect the reality of the situation.


My friends tell me every one has got their fingers and toes crossed. The curfew has been extended for another fourteen days. Govt is looking at removing restrictions in some provinces after that, but not all areas.



RDWRER said:


> I thought China was the first country to bring it under control? They stopped reporting new cases like a month ago.~


They are having a second wave, mainly with imported cases. The same thing may happen in Sri Lanka.



Wild Colonial Boy said:


> I wonder if the Tamils qualified for JobKeeper payments in Sri Lanka?


Thats why people who come to Australia don't want to go back. And those that aren't want to get here at any cost. This would have to be the greatest country in the world for looking after its people. With the exception of a few Scandinavian countries.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Today's news 
https://www.yahoo.com/news/sunlight...ould-still-last-through-summer-200745675.html


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Two new cases were discovered in Sri Lanka today. So toss that claim out the window.


----------



## DannyM (Jul 31, 2016)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Two new cases were discovered in Sri Lanka today. So toss that claim out the window.


Data coming from SriLanka is not reliable whether in virus hss been eliminated if not reduced dramatically because of testing for the Coronavirus. In Australia, they tested over 15k people per 1m population. In Srilanka, they have tested just over 200 people per 1m population. Source in the world odemeter report on coronavirud pendemic.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Agree. Country relies on China for everything. However, better guide to number of active cases are hospital admissions (quarantine) which are 160 down from 236. There were seven deaths.

The two cases today were homeless people who were picked up in testing. They were given a bath, new clothes, and the whole group was put in quarantine. If you read the the lengths police go to track contacts of every positive case you would be amazed. All our “armchair” civil libertarians would have a coronary.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Agree. Country relies on China for everything. However, better guide to number of active cases are hospital admissions (quarantine) which are 160 down from 236. There were seven deaths.
> 
> The two cases today were homeless people who were picked up in testing. They were given a bath, new clothes, and the whole group was put in quarantine. If you read the the lengths police go to track contacts of every positive case you would be amazed. All our "armchair" civil libertarians would have a coronary.


Are you of Sri Lankan origin?

.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Are you of Sri Lankan origin?
> 
> .


No, I lived and worked there for 3 years. Some of my dearest friends are Sri Lankan. And never make the mistake of calling a Sri Lankan an Indian, unless you want an enemy for life.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

WhogivesAF? said:


> No, I lived and worked there for 3 years. Some of my dearest friends are Sri Lankan. And never make the mistake of calling a Sri Lankan an Indian, unless you want an enemy for life.


OK, no probs. If you were Sri Lankan I was going to ask if you had a sister. 

.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Who is John Galt? said:


> OK, no probs. If you were Sri Lankan I was going to ask if you had a sister. :smiles:
> 
> .


I know what you mean. Most of the good looking ones migrated to the West. I went on holiday four years ago and I became acutely aware of just how old I am. Once they get married and have a kid they don't seem to worry about their figure. The Eurasian mix - now all in West. Bad luck Ole Chap.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Unfortunately, virus starting to gain momentum again in good old SL.


----------

